# Turn off animations?



## djkeller3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a way to turn off animations? I've never cared for anything other than the Screen-On/Screen-Off CRT animation. All the fade-ins and fade-outs make the KF appear to be slower than if there were no animations at all. Haptic feedback would be nice too, but don't know if that's possible on a tablet.


----------



## n_nudder (Jan 22, 2012)

djkeller3 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to turn off animations? I've never cared for anything other than the Screen-On/Screen-Off CRT animation. All the fade-ins and fade-outs make the KF appear to be slower than if there were no animations at all. Haptic feedback would be nice too, but don't know if that's possible on a tablet.


If you have installed Android Market, look for "spare parts" -> switch "Window animation" and "Transition animation" off.

If you have not hacked Android Market onto your KF, you can download it from here:

http://www.droidforu...html#post229270

Use your KF browser to download it. With your browser open, press "Menu" icon in taskbar -> "Downloads" -> click open the apk then follow the instruction to install it.

If you have not modded your KF and still use the original launcher (user interface), you can find "spare parts" in "Apps".

P.S. The KF does not have haptic feedback.


----------



## djkeller3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah now we're talking! That worked like a charm! Thank you!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

